# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية برمجة المؤشرات واكسبرتات التداول - Experts Advisor EA أرشيف مؤشرات اكسبرتات الفوركس المميزة.  مؤشر الإستوكاستيك الذكي  بعد صمت دام لأيام .. الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## MR.dollar

هذا المؤشر سيكون سلسلة مؤشرات بنفس الفكرة بإذن الله وأيضا سيكون هناك تطوير قادم حتى نصل إلى مؤشر قوي  
سبب تفكيري في عمل هذه الطريقة هو هذه الأسئله :  هل الصحيح أن نستخدم مؤشرات الميتاتريدر بالإعدادات الإفتراضيه 
هل تناسب الإعدادات التي نستخدمها كل الفترات الزمنيه 
هذه الفكرة أعمل عليها منذ فترة طويله ليس مؤشر الإستوكاستيك هو المعني بالطريقه لكن هو فقد كتجربه لنرى نتيجة تطبيقها على المؤشرات المختلفه   فكرة المؤشر : 
المؤشر يقوم بمراجعة البيانات التاريخية للمؤشر على حسب الفترة التي تريدها ( 1000 شمعة مثلا ) ثم يتابع تقاطعات مؤشر الإستوكاستيك حسب الشروط التي تم وضعها في المؤشر 
ويقوم بالدخول الوهمي في صفقة ويتابع ربح هذه الصفقة أو خسارتها ثم يقوم بتسجيلها  
يقوم المؤشر بدراسة هذه البيانات بناء على أقصى و أدنى مدى إعدادات للبحث فيه ثم يحفظ جميع نواتج هذه الإعدادات ( عدد تقاطعات مؤشر الإستوكاستيك التي تحققت فيها الشروط - عدد التقاطعات الرابحه - عدد التقاطعات الخاسره )
يقوم بتحديد نقاط الدخول الرابحه عن طريق تحديد هدف بناء على مؤشر ATR حتى يكون هدف ديناميكي أيضا متغير بناء على حركة السعر و العمله 
سوف يظهر في اعلى يسار المؤشر الاعدادات المقترحه وعدد الصفقات الرابحه      إعدادات المؤشر 
Study_Bars  عدد الشموع التي سيقوم بعمل الدراسه عليها كلما زادت عدد الشموع زادت دقة الدراسه
StartCheck  بداية قيمة الإعدادات للبحث
StepCheck  عدد نقاط التغير في البحث كلما قلت هذه القيمه زادت دقة البحث
StopCheck  نهاية قيمة الإعدادات للبحث
BuyLevel  يجب أن يتقاطع الإستوكاستيك أسفل هذه القيمه حتى تعتبر إشارة شراء 
SellLevelيجب أن يتقاطع الإستوكاستيك أعلى هذه القيمه حتى تعتبر إشارة شراء
ATR_Multi_TP  نسبة الهدف بالنسبه لمؤشر ATR 
هذه الفكرة إذا طبقت بعد ذلك على إستراتيجية تستخدم أكثر من مؤشر مثلا فسوف تعطينا نتائج أقوى في رأيي وهذا ما سنقوم بعمله مستقبلا إن شاء الله   المشاركات المهمه و تحديث الموضوع   

> التحديث الأول للمؤشر 
> - إضافة خيار تحديد الهدف يدويا والأستوب لوز يدويا
> - عمل تعديل بسيط لتحديد دقة الأهداف بشكل أكبر بحيث يعتمد على فريم 1 دقيقه لقراءة الشموع وتحديد الهدف عند تحقق التقاطع

  رابط المشاركه : https://forum.arabictrader.com/t1867...ml#post2764448

----------


## MR.dollar

يجب ملاحظة عند تفعيل المؤشر على الشارت سوف يستغرق بعض الوقت لإنهاء الدراسة حتى يظهر على الشارت

----------


## Qamar14

اهليييين اخي المستر دولار
الفكره حلوه ولكن شو المطلوب مننا؟؟!

----------


## imaddine1986

مادامت الفكرة من استاذنا القدير اسامة فهي تستحق المتابعة
تسجيل متابعة

----------


## MR.dollar

> اهليييين اخي المستر دولار
> الفكره حلوه ولكن شو المطلوب مننا؟؟!

 فقط دراسة المؤشر ورأيكم به ولو هناك اي تطويرات طرحها في هذا الموضوع

----------


## فهد الجهني

مؤشر اكثر من رائع اخي مستر دولار 
وجهة نظري : ينقصه الهدف والاستوب يكون رقمي لتحديد النتائج بدقة أفضل 
لانني لاحظت عن طريقة الهدف الديناميكي ATR السعر يعكس ويتجه للهدف 
يجب ان يكون رقمي لنعرف مقدار الانعكاس 
وتسلم الايادي على المؤشر

----------


## فهد الجهني

وكمان اخي مستر دولار لو يكون في علامة مكان دخول الصفقة على المؤشر وعلى الشارت لنطابقها مع اشارات الدخول في استراتيجياتنا 
وشكرا,,

----------


## ahmed nabil zaky

فكرة ممتازة تستاهل الدراسة
الف شكر

----------


## ahmed nabil zaky

> هذا المؤشر سيكون سلسلة مؤشرات بنفس الفكرة بإذن الله وأيضا سيكون هناك تطوير قادم حتى نصل إلى مؤشر قوي  
> سبب تفكيري في عمل هذه الطريقة هو هذه الأسئله :  هل الصحيح أن نستخدم مؤشرات الميتاتريدر بالإعدادات الإفتراضيه 
> هل تناسب الإعدادات التي نستخدمها كل الفترات الزمنيه 
> هذه الفكرة أعمل عليها منذ فترة طويله ليس مؤشر الإستوكاستيك هو المعني بالطريقه لكن هو فقد كتجربه لنرى نتيجة تطبيقها على المؤشرات المختلفه   فكرة المؤشر : 
> المؤشر يقوم بمراجعة البيانات التاريخية للمؤشر على حسب الفترة التي تريدها ( 1000 شمعة مثلا ) ثم يتابع تقاطعات مؤشر الإستوكاستيك حسب الشروط التي تم وضعها في المؤشر 
> ويقوم بالدخول الوهمي في صفقة ويتابع ربح هذه الصفقة أو خسارتها ثم يقوم بتسجيلها  
> يقوم المؤشر بدراسة هذه البيانات بناء على أقصى و أدنى مدى إعدادات للبحث فيه ثم يحفظ جميع نواتج هذه الإعدادات ( عدد تقاطعات مؤشر الإستوكاستيك التي تحققت فيها الشروط - عدد التقاطعات الرابحه - عدد التقاطعات الخاسره )
> يقوم بتحديد نقاط الدخول الرابحه عن طريق تحديد هدف بناء على مؤشر ATR حتى يكون هدف ديناميكي أيضا متغير بناء على حركة السعر و العمله 
> سوف يظهر في اعلى يسار المؤشر الاعدادات المقترحه وعدد الصفقات الرابحه      إعدادات المؤشر 
> ...

 طيب مستر دولار انا وضعت المؤشر بإعداداتة الافتراضية الى حضرتك ارفقتها على شارت الكابل ساعة
كانت النتيجة ان الاعدادات 20/14/17 فهل هى دى الاعدادات المثلى (من وجهة نظر المؤشر) للاستوكاستك للساعة ؟

----------


## MR.dollar

> مادامت الفكرة من استاذنا القدير اسامة فهي تستحق المتابعة
> تسجيل متابعة

 بارك الله فيك   

> مؤشر اكثر من رائع اخي مستر دولار 
> وجهة نظري : ينقصه الهدف والاستوب يكون رقمي لتحديد النتائج بدقة أفضل 
> لانني لاحظت عن طريقة الهدف الديناميكي ATR السعر يعكس ويتجه للهدف 
> يجب ان يكون رقمي لنعرف مقدار الانعكاس 
> وتسلم الايادي على المؤشر

 طيب رأيك يمكن أن أضع أيضا مجال للبحث عن الهدف و الأستوب لوز أيضا بدلا من تحديده يدويا عندها سيكون أفضل أعتقد لكن عندها سيأخذ وقت أطول في الدراسه عن أفضل الإعدادات
سأحاول أن أضيفها في المؤشر القادم   

> وكمان اخي مستر دولار لو يكون في علامة مكان  دخول الصفقة على المؤشر وعلى الشارت لنطابقها مع اشارات الدخول في  استراتيجياتنا 
> وشكرا,,

 فكره جيده سأحاول أن أضيفها بإذن الله

----------


## MR.dollar

> طيب مستر دولار انا وضعت المؤشر بإعداداتة الافتراضية الى حضرتك ارفقتها على شارت الكابل ساعة
> كانت النتيجة ان الاعدادات 20/14/17 فهل هى دى الاعدادات المثلى (من وجهة نظر المؤشر) للاستوكاستك للساعة ؟

 نعم ستكون هذه هي الإعدادات الأفضل من وجهة نظر المؤشر 
حاول أن تزيد مجال البحث قليلا إجعله 10000 وحاول تقليل قيمة StepCheck وزيادة مجال البحث StopCheck 
إذا كان جهازك امكانياته جيده اجعلها قيم كبيره حتى يجد أفضل إعدادات
أيضا لمن يريد أن يرى أفضل 10 إعدادات مثلا ونسبة نجاح الصفقات إلى الخساره سوف يجدها في خانة Experts كما في الصوره

----------


## فهد الجهني

انتظر المؤشر القادم بفارغ الصبر فكرة مميزه من شخص مميز 
ولو كمان اخي تضيف خيار يتيح لنا الاختبار على عدد الشموع وعدد الشهور (ترو وفولس )
حيكون في ضغط على الجهاز بس حنستحمل

----------


## p7i

أحب أن أشارك مع مستر دولار و هو فعلا يستحق الشكر لهذا المجهود 
اعتقد أن لو ربطنا التجربة بهدف مثلا 30 نقطة و بالذات 30 او 25 ربح مع الاسبريد
و وقف مثلا 30 او 40 نقطة و تتم التجربة و التقييم عليه .... 
و هكذا يتم التقييم و التعديل سواء الأهداف او الوقف 
بذلك يمكن التقييم الدقيق على أكبر مدة من الزمن مع اخلاف حركات السوق و تقلباته 
و يتم التجربة لكل حالة على الفريمات من 5 الي الساعة بشكل منفصل لكل مستوى 
حتى يتم تحديد الفريم مع الأهداف المناسبه لهم 
بالتوفيق

----------


## iyad_abed

يسلمو اخ اسامة على الاثراء الرائع  
اسئلتك حلو كتير بالمشارك الاولى 
ممكن يتبادر للذهن سؤال كمان هل الاعدادت نفسها تناسب حالة  البيع وحالة الشراء الشراء

----------


## MR.dollar

> انتظر المؤشر القادم بفارغ الصبر فكرة مميزه من شخص مميز 
> ولو كمان اخي تضيف خيار يتيح لنا الاختبار على عدد الشموع وعدد الشهور (ترو وفولس )
> حيكون في ضغط على الجهاز بس حنستحمل

 يوجد متغير لتحديد عدد شموع الإختبار Study_Bars وهي عدد الشموع التي تريد الدراسه عليها وإذا جعلت Study_Bars=0 فسوف يقوم بالدراسه على جميع الشموع الموجوده على الشارت

----------


## MR.dollar

> أحب أن أشارك مع مستر دولار و هو فعلا يستحق الشكر لهذا المجهود 
> اعتقد أن لو ربطنا التجربة بهدف مثلا 30 نقطة و بالذات 30 او 25 ربح مع الاسبريد
> و وقف مثلا 30 او 40 نقطة و تتم التجربة و التقييم عليه .... 
> و هكذا يتم التقييم و التعديل سواء الأهداف او الوقف 
> بذلك يمكن التقييم الدقيق على أكبر مدة من الزمن مع اخلاف حركات السوق و تقلباته 
> و يتم التجربة لكل حالة على الفريمات من 5 الي الساعة بشكل منفصل لكل مستوى 
> حتى يتم تحديد الفريم مع الأهداف المناسبه لهم 
> بالتوفيق

 طيب لو جعلنا الفكرة مثلا بعد أن يجد افضل 10 إعدادات للمؤشر يقوم بمقارنة هذه الإعدادات و يغير لها الهدف و الأستوب لوز بناء على هذه الإعدادات ليجد أفضل هدف و أفضل أستوب لوز

----------


## MR.dollar

> يسلمو اخ اسامة على الاثراء الرائع  
> اسئلتك حلو كتير بالمشارك الاولى 
> ممكن يتبادر للذهن سؤال كمان هل الاعدادت نفسها تناسب حالة  البيع وحالة الشراء الشراء

 سؤالك لم يتبادر لذهني لكن فتحت بصري على فكره ممتازه فعلا لجعل مجال البحث للشراء لوحده و البيع لوحده ويصبح مؤشرين واحد للشراء وواحد للبيع فعلا

----------


## SIMOS

طبعا   MR.dollar الفكرة ممتازة 
عندي سؤال من فضلك  هل فكرة المؤشر القادم إن شاء الله ستكون مؤشر نضع فية المؤشر المطلوب اختبار افضل اعداداتة 
تحياتي اليك

----------


## الشامسي

الفكره ذكيه طيب ليش ما ندخل فى الاكشن ونحول المؤشر الى اكسبرت يضبط فيه نفسه  كل فتره الاستوب وطريقة الخروج فقط احنا نحدد اقصى استوب لوس وهو يتكفل فى الباقي وايضا هو يختار الفريم المناسب او العمله المناسبه

----------


## ابواحمد222

شكرا اخي مستر دولار على الاضافه الرائعه وجزاك كل خير

----------


## MR.dollar

> طبعا   MR.dollar الفكرة ممتازة 
> عندي سؤال من فضلك  هل فكرة المؤشر القادم إن شاء الله ستكون مؤشر نضع فية المؤشر المطلوب اختبار افضل اعداداتة 
> تحياتي اليك

 صعب عمل هذه الطريقه لأن لكل مؤشر شروط دخول مختلفه فمثلا الأستوكاستيك غير الآر إس آي غير الماكد في شروط الدخول 
لكن يمكن جمع أكثر من مؤشر مع بعضهم

----------


## MR.dollar

> الفكره ذكيه طيب ليش ما ندخل فى الاكشن ونحول المؤشر الى اكسبرت يضبط فيه نفسه  كل فتره الاستوب وطريقة الخروج فقط احنا نحدد اقصى استوب لوس وهو يتكفل فى الباقي وايضا هو يختار الفريم المناسب او العمله المناسبه

 حرقت المفاجأة القادمه  :No3:

----------


## الشامسي

> حرقت المفاجأة القادمه

 شكلي اقراء الافكار فى انتظار الاكسبرت بارك الله فيك

----------


## Qamar14

> حرقت المفاجأة القادمه

 اخي مستر دولار
ادا كان الهدف من الموضوع هو صناعه اكسبيرت
فانا شايفه بأن الموضوع راح يفقد قوته التطويريه للمؤشر
ويتحول لموضوع حاله من حاله باقي مواضيع الاكسبيرتات 
فانا البارحه كنت قاعد افكر في موضوع هاد المؤشر
وانو المؤشر يعمل اوبتمازيشن لنفسوه
مش نجيب الاكسبيرت يطلع لينا افضل الحالات
فهمان عليا شو قصدي  
وعلى هيك انا بكون كاتبه آخر تعليق ليا بعد هاد التعليق
ومن بعديها بكون متابعه في صمت

----------


## صلاح الدين الفوركساوى

> حرقت المفاجأة القادمه

 منتظريين المفاجأه مشرفنا الغالى

----------


## Qamar14

متلما هو تعليقي قبل شويا
اني جايه اكتب هاد الكلام للمصلحه العامه 
وقبل لا حدا يكتب كلام مش مرتب
ومتمنيه ان يتسع صدركم لتحمل كلامي
وكمان امنيتي لو نفهم شو هي طبيعه المؤشر
وكيف تتم عمليه الحسابات الرياضيه لايجاد قيمها
وبناء على هيك نقدر نعرف نقاط الضعف بالمؤشر
لانو شايفه من خلال التعليقات (احترامي ليكم) باننا شعب مستهلك لهدي المؤشرات
ومش عارفين كيف تشتغل 
المؤشر بشكل عام متل وادي من الجبال
تقول الاسطوره ان الجبال تكونت بسسب السيول والعوامل الجويه
يعني قوه اكبر منها صنعتها
وعلى هيك نشوف الاستوكاتيك مؤشر واخد شكل الجبل
فهو طالع ونازل من مجموعه قمم وقيعان
ولما يوصل لمعدل الزخم او التشبع فهو يعكس بالسعر
يعني في شي اقوى منه تساعد على تشكيل هادي الجبال 
وهنا دورنا في:
اما التصدي لهذه القوة الخارجيه مهما كانت
أو
نتعرف على القوة الخارجيه ونخليها صديقه لينا 
القوه هادي نعتبرها مجهوله لحد الحينه - افتراضيه اولى
ويتطلب مننا عصف ذهني حتى نستكف هادي القوة
ويمكن هاد هو موضوعنا هنا 
الافتراضيه التانيه - نتوقف عن استخدام عقولنا
ونشتري محركات بخاريه او ديزل اللي فيها فوه جباره
تتصدى للقوة الخارجيه الللامتناهيه
ونريح انفسنا وعقولنا
ولكن نتحمل اللي يجي من الاعتماد على المحركات بعدها 
يعني اما نفكر سوا
او نجيب اكسبيرت يفكر بدالنا 
فالمؤشر الاستاتستك ليه شكل متل الجبل 
ولكن يفقد قوة الجبل 
ودحين وبعد هادي المقدمه الطويله 
كيف يقيس هاد المؤشر عمله
فهو ما بيقدر يشوف كل الشموع اللي بالهيستوري
ولا كل الشموع اللي بالشاشه
ولكن بيسمع كلامك اللي انتا بتقول فيه للمؤشر بانو ينتبه لأخر 5 شمعات او 50 شمعه
وهو بيشوف القمم والقيعان فيه بناء على آخر اغلاق وعلاقته بالهاي/لو (k) للفتره اللي انتا حددتها للموفنج وهي (D)
هاد هيك طريقة عملها باختصار 
انا لسه ما شايفه الكود تبعك يا استاد اسامه
ولا عارفه كيف بيشتغل
ولكن كلامك بان المؤشر بيقرا كامل البيانات
هاد جيد والدقه بتزيد
وفي نفس الوقت يرهق الجهاز +  مش محتاجين هادي الدقه  (جايه ليك بالسبب)
لان التداول عبارة عن نفسيات عن البشر
والاستوكاستيك يقيس القمم والقيعان والتشبع
وكأنه يقيس النفسيات البشريه ولكن ما نستفيد من معرفه نفسيات الناس
وهاد الدليل اللي يخلي المؤشر يخطئ احيانا
ويمكن فكره الدكتور اسامه باضافه مؤشرات تانيه ساعدته لفتره
ولكن فشل بالفتره اللي بعدها
وهاد خلا الناس بتكره المؤشرات لعدم مصداقيتها 
وعلى هيك انا شايفه بان يقرا كل البيانات صعبه
ويبقى من الافضل ان يعيد تكرار قراءه مجموعه بسيطه من البيانات بأكثر من اسلوب
ويستخلصه لنفسه نتيجه او خلاصه 
وبكون متكلمه عن الطريقه بعدما افهم وجة نظرك بحكاية الاكسبيرت
ولي عوه وآسفه للإطاله

----------


## MR.dollar

> اخي مستر دولار
> ادا كان الهدف من الموضوع هو صناعه اكسبيرت
> فانا شايفه بأن الموضوع راح يفقد قوته التطويريه للمؤشر
> ويتحول لموضوع حاله من حاله باقي مواضيع الاكسبيرتات 
> فانا البارحه كنت قاعد افكر في موضوع هاد المؤشر
> وانو المؤشر يعمل اوبتمازيشن لنفسوه
> مش نجيب الاكسبيرت يطلع لينا افضل الحالات
> فهمان عليا شو قصدي  
> وعلى هيك انا بكون كاتبه آخر تعليق ليا بعد هاد التعليق
> ومن بعديها بكون متابعه في صمت

 لأ بالعكس موضوع الإكسبرت موضوع آخر بعيد عن هذا الموضوع 
والفكره أساسا إذا نجحنا في عمل مؤشر قوي يعتمد على هذه الطريقه فعمل الإكسبرت لن يحتاج أي مجهود سوى الدخول بناء على هذه الإشاره من المؤشر    

> متلما هو تعليقي قبل شويا
> اني جايه اكتب هاد الكلام للمصلحه العامه 
> وقبل لا حدا يكتب كلام مش مرتب
> ومتمنيه ان يتسع صدركم لتحمل كلامي
> وكمان امنيتي لو نفهم شو هي طبيعه المؤشر
> وكيف تتم عمليه الحسابات الرياضيه لايجاد قيمها
> وبناء على هيك نقدر نعرف نقاط الضعف بالمؤشر
> لانو شايفه من خلال التعليقات (احترامي ليكم) باننا شعب مستهلك لهدي المؤشرات
> ومش عارفين كيف تشتغل 
> ...

 
فكرتيني بموضوع كنت قد طرحته سابقا   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t117946.html 
وهو يتكلم عن أفضل طريقة لتحسين إعدادات إكسبرت عن طريق عمل دراسة بعيدة المدى على فترة طويله ودراسة قريبة المدى على فترة صغيره ثم إيجاد العلاقة بينهم 
ربما هذا ما تقصديه في آخر سطرين لكن عمله يكون بالنسبه للمؤشر 
وللعلم هذا الموضوع ليس هو الأول بنفس الفكره هذه لكن كنت قد طرحت موضوع مشابه أيضا وكان العمل على مؤشر الموفينج أفريج في هذا الموضوع  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t141996.html

----------


## البدوي

طيب يا مهندس اسامه .. 
طلب .. اذا كنت محدد الموفنج .. ومحدد الفريم .. ومحدد الخروج من الصفقة ..  
ينقصني من الاكسبيرت اوبتمايزيشن للهدف والاستوب لوز .. فقط  
 السؤال .. هل هنالك امكانيه لاضافة خاصية الاوبتمايزشن للاكسبيرت بحيث يحدد المستخدم هو محتاج افضل اعدادات لماذا ..؟  
لان مستخدمين محتاجينه للهدف والاستوب لوز .. اخرين محتاجينه للفريم .. اخرون ربما يحتاجونه لزوج العمله المناسب ( من حيث الرينج اليومي مثلا )  
واقبلوا الاحترام

----------


## MR.dollar

> طيب يا مهندس اسامه .. 
> طلب .. اذا كنت محدد الموفنج .. ومحدد الفريم .. ومحدد الخروج من الصفقة ..  
> ينقصني من الاكسبيرت اوبتمايزيشن للهدف والاستوب لوز .. فقط  
>  السؤال .. هل هنالك امكانيه لاضافة خاصية الاوبتمايزشن للاكسبيرت بحيث يحدد المستخدم هو محتاج افضل اعدادات لماذا ..؟  
> لان مستخدمين محتاجينه للهدف والاستوب لوز .. اخرين محتاجينه للفريم .. اخرون ربما يحتاجونه لزوج العمله المناسب ( من حيث الرينج اليومي مثلا )  
> واقبلوا الاحترام

 تقصد الإكسبرت في الموضوع الآخر أم المؤشر في هذا الموضوع لأننا هنا تحدث عن مؤشر الإستوكاستيك فقط
ونعم سوف أضيف في النسخه القادمه إمكانية تحديد الهدف و الأستوب ليحسب بناء عليه الصفقات الناجحه و الخاسره وأفضل إعدادات له بدلا من الرينج

----------


## Qamar14

> لأ بالعكس موضوع الإكسبرت موضوع آخر بعيد عن هذا الموضوع 
> والفكره أساسا إذا نجحنا في عمل مؤشر قوي يعتمد على هذه الطريقه فعمل الإكسبرت لن يحتاج أي مجهود سوى الدخول بناء على هذه الإشاره من المؤشر     
> فكرتيني بموضوع كنت قد طرحته سابقا   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t117946.html 
> وهو يتكلم عن أفضل طريقة لتحسين إعدادات إكسبرت عن طريق عمل دراسة بعيدة المدى على فترة طويله ودراسة قريبة المدى على فترة صغيره ثم إيجاد العلاقة بينهم 
> ربما هذا ما تقصديه في آخر سطرين لكن عمله يكون بالنسبه للمؤشر 
> وللعلم هذا الموضوع ليس هو الأول بنفس الفكره هذه لكن كنت قد طرحت موضوع مشابه أيضا وكان العمل على مؤشر الموفينج أفريج في هذا الموضوع  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t141996.html

  نو نو نو
كلامي وتحليلي شويا مختلف
يمكن لانو تفكير نسائي شويه هههههه
==( معليش يا اعضاء ويا بنات سامحوني التمادي شويه بشغلات نسائيه )== 
شوف يا اخ مستر دولار
نحن الحريم نهتم لامور كتيره
ونكون حريصات اننا نعمل اي شي ويكون متقن
وتلاقينا ندقق على الشغلات الصغيره لانها ممكن تتحول لمصيبه كبيره
وتحليلي جاي من هاد التفكير
متلا خصلات شعر الراس المتقصفه (مشاكل الشعر كتيره ولكن هاد متال)
واسباب التقصف كتيره من اصباغ وكمياويات ((اسباب خارجيه =  القوة الخارجيه))
وهنا اسباب فينا نحن متل قله تغذيه او مشاكل نفسيه وصحيه ((نقاط الضعف في الاستوكاستيك))
ومع تطور التكنلوجيا
صار العلماء يشوفو اللي مانقدر نحن كلنا نشوفه بالعين المجرده
وصرنا نشوف ألياف الشعر ((هاد هو تفكيري بالتحليل هون))
وصار يعالجو الشعر ميركويا (مايكرو) من تحت المجهر 
وهنا جايه اقول أن النظره المتعدده للمؤشر 
بأكتر من مره وبأكتر من اسلوب نفس التدقيق بالألياف 
وهاد ممكن يعطي نتائج احسن وافضل 
مش عارفه كيف اوصل المعلومه ولكن نرجع لاسلو الفوريكس بالشرح 
لو استخدمنا 1 موفنج فاننا راح نواجه صفقات مش مربحه
فيتم تطوير الاستراتيجيه بتقاطع 2 موفنج 
وكمان بنلاقي بعض الاشارات الكادبه
وهنا نزيد من عدد المونجات 3 و 4 و 5 الخ ولكل موفنج اعدادات خاصه بيه (تعدد النظرات)
وبنلاحظ ان كلما اتفقت الموفنجات كلها فان الصفقه تكون اكتر دقه
لانو الموفنجات كلها اتفقت وانطلقت
ولكن عدد الصفقات بتكون قليله 
ونفس الشيئ الاستوكاستيك
لو تم عمل نفس التدقيق (نفس التدقيق للالياف)
بتلاقيها اكتر دقه من اي مؤشر تاني 
معليش انا برغي كتير
ولكن يارب كنت قادره على توصيل المعلومه
أو بكون عامله هيك مؤشر بنفسي بالقريب العاجل 
موضوعك مميز كعادتك يا اخ مستر دولار
وانا بيا حماس وحابه التطوير للأحسن والافضل
وبكون شايفه مواضيعك السابقه بعدما اكون راجعه من السفر = اليوم مسافره
ودعواتي ليكم بالتوفيق 
وكل عام وانتم بخير

----------


## MR.dollar

> نو نو نو
> كلامي وتحليلي شويا مختلف
> يمكن لانو تفكير نسائي شويه هههههه
> ==( معليش يا اعضاء ويا بنات سامحوني التمادي شويه بشغلات نسائيه )== 
> شوف يا اخ مستر دولار
> نحن الحريم نهتم لامور كتيره
> ونكون حريصات اننا نعمل اي شي ويكون متقن
> وتلاقينا ندقق على الشغلات الصغيره لانها ممكن تتحول لمصيبه كبيره
> وتحليلي جاي من هاد التفكير
> ...

 مشاركه مهمه جدا جزاكي الله خير
لكن في رأيك كيف سنطبق هذه الطريقه التي ذكرتيها   

> ونفس الشيئ الاستوكاستيك
> لو تم عمل نفس التدقيق (نفس التدقيق للالياف)
> بتلاقيها اكتر دقه من اي مؤشر تاني

 اضافة اكثر من اعدادات للاستوكاسيك ؟ فيجب ان تلاحظي انه رغم ان هذه الطريقه لها ايجابيات فلها سلبيات ايضا

----------


## MR.dollar

التحديث الأول للمؤشر 
- إضافة خيار تحديد الهدف يدويا والأستوب لوز يدويا
- عمل تعديل بسيط لتحديد دقة الأهداف بشكل أكبر بحيث يعتمد على فريم 1 دقيقه لقراءة الشموع وتحديد الهدف عند تحقق التقاطع  
أرجو أن يقوم بتجربة المؤشر الإخوه وإرفاق الملاحظات  
بالنسبه لتحديد نسبة النجاح و الربح نحتاج إلى دقة أكثر لإختيار أفضل الإعدادات ما هي في رأيك ؟

----------


## ابواحمد222

تحيه اخي مستر دولار اعرف اكثر من استرتيجيه تعتمد على موشر ستوكاستك وبعض الموشرات الاخرى طبعا هي استرتيجات مشهوره قرائتها في بعض الكتب اذا احببت ان ارفق بعضها لتكون مساعده للموشر ليس لدي اي مشكله في ذلك 
اما ما اعرف بخصوص اعدادات المثاليه لموشر ستوكاستك يستخدمها المحللين في ايجاد الدوره الزمنيه المهيمنه واذكر ان الموشر يفضل استخدامه بالاتجاه الجانبي ويستخدم بالاتجاهات لذلك سيفقد اهميته في الاتجاهات القويه والله اعلى 
وتقبل ودي معلومات احببت ان اشارككم اياهم وشكرا

----------


## MR.dollar

> تحيه اخي مستر دولار اعرف اكثر من استرتيجيه تعتمد على موشر ستوكاستك وبعض الموشرات الاخرى طبعا هي استرتيجات مشهوره قرائتها في بعض الكتب اذا احببت ان ارفق بعضها لتكون مساعده للموشر ليس لدي اي مشكله في ذلك 
> اما ما اعرف بخصوص اعدادات المثاليه لموشر ستوكاستك يستخدمها المحللين في ايجاد الدوره الزمنيه المهيمنه واذكر ان الموشر يفضل استخدامه بالاتجاه الجانبي ويستخدم بالاتجاهات لذلك سيفقد اهميته في الاتجاهات القويه والله اعلى 
> وتقبل ودي معلومات احببت ان اشارككم اياهم وشكرا

 إن شاء الله بعد الوصول إلى فكره نهائية لكيفية إستخدام الطريقه سوف نطبقها على إستراتيجيات مختلفه 
لكن أعجبتني مشاركتك بخصوص استخدامه بالاتجاه الجانبي كيف سأحددها فمن الممكن أن نضيف هذا الشرط كفلتر مثلا ليحسن آداء البحث عن أفضل إعدادات ؟

----------


## ابواحمد222

> إن شاء الله بعد الوصول إلى فكره نهائية لكيفية إستخدام الطريقه سوف نطبقها على إستراتيجيات مختلفه 
> لكن أعجبتني مشاركتك بخصوص استخدامه بالاتجاه الجانبي كيف سأحددها فمن الممكن أن نضيف هذا الشرط كفلتر مثلا ليحسن آداء البحث عن أفضل إعدادات ؟

 تحيه اخي مستردولار معلوماتي البسيطه  عن الموشرات التي تحدد الاتجاه الجانبي 
1 موشر ادكس اذا كان هابط يعتبر اتجاه جانبي 
2 اذا كيجن سن في خط افقي يعتبر اتجاه جانبي 
3 ممكن تحديدها ثلاث متوسطات 4 و9 و18 ويتم تحديدها اذا كان هناك تشتيت بالموشرات مثلا متوسط 9 فوق 18 ولكن 4 اقل من 9 وهكذا جميعها لاتدل على نفس الاتجاه  
وممكن استخدامه بموشرين او اعدادين اعداد يحدد الاتجاه المتوسط مثلا تصاعدي واعداد اخر يدل فقط شراء ضمن الاتجاه المتوسط ويجني الارباح عند ظهور اشاره بيع فقط اي الدخول فقط ضمن الاتجاه المتوسط 
هذه الافكار التي لدي حاليا وما نقدمه لك مستر دولار الا قليل مما قدمته لنا وشكرا لك  وتقبل ودي

----------


## Qamar14

> مشاركه مهمه جدا جزاكي الله خير
> لكن في رأيك كيف سنطبق هذه الطريقه التي ذكرتيها   
> اضافة اكثر من اعدادات للاستوكاسيك ؟ فيجب ان تلاحظي انه رغم ان هذه الطريقه لها ايجابيات فلها سلبيات ايضا

 كيفيه التطبيق!!!!
هاد هو اللي يحتاج لعصف ذهني
وعشان هيك انتا عامل متل هيك موضوع
ونتشارك فيه باللي ربنا يسهلها علينا من افكار جماعيه 
وخليني ابدا التفكير بخواص الاستوكاتيك الاساسيه
فهو بيشوف القمم والقيعان
وما بيهتم للحجوم ولا بيهتم لقوى تانيه من الاسعار
وبيهتم لاغلاق الشموع وارتفاعاتها
متل الموفينجات 
يعني بيفقد شي وبيملك شي (نقاط القوة والضعف)
وهون احنا ممكن نكمله باللي ناقصه
بحيث اننا نعزز القرار في القمم والقيعان
وفي نفس الوقت نعطيه بُعد تاني يفتقده متل قوه المؤشر او قوه العمله
وهنا ممكن نشتغل مبدأئيا
انا هيك رأيي
ومنتظره تعليقكم 
لانو من بعدها نشوف شو هو المطلوب للتطوير التالي  
لو ماحدا فاهم عليا 
انا بكون عامله تعديلات على المؤشر الموجود
عشان اكون جايه ليكم بالفايده المرجوه من هيك مواضيع تطويريه

----------


## Qamar14

اولا:
اول خطوة انا جايه فيها للتطوير
هي تعزيز دقه القرار بالارتفاع او الهبوط 
وهنا انا قاصده نقطه وحده فقط
وهي انه يعطي اشارات لتقاطع الارتفاع بدقه ومعلوميه اكتر
وهاد بيكون سهل ولكن شويه معقد 
الفكره - كيفيه التطبيق:
متلما نحن عارفين بأنو الاستوكاستيك بيشتغل قمم وقيعان
وعلى هيك نعزز اتخاذ هادي القرارات بمؤشرات القمم والقيعان
وهادي المؤشرارت هي : الزيجزاك + الشموع اليابانيه 
طريقه العمل:
لو اعطى الزيجزاج + الاستوكاستيك + الشموع اليابانيه اشارات الارتفاع
هون يصير القرار موحد بين 3 نظريات
فيكون القرار اكتر دقه
والعكس صحيح عند الهبوط   
تنايا:
تاني خطوة بكون مناقشتها معاكم بعدما نتشارك رايكم بالنقطه الاولى
يمكن اكون انا غلطانه ومحتاجه اسمع وجهات نظركم ونعدل عليها سوا 
منتظره تجاوبكم

----------


## tareef

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
طيب أنا سأنظر لها نظرة مختلفة وأقول:
زي ما قالت الأخت قمر مؤشر الإستوكاستك عبارة عن قمم وقيعان طيب إذا فصلنا القمم عن القيعان أي فصلنا الحالات التي يكون فيها تشبع شرائي عن الحالات التي يكون فيها تشبع بيعي وجعلنا لكل حالة من هذه الحالات أيضا قمة وقاع.....حتقولوا كيف؟ 
جيكم في الكيف: 
1. تشبع الشراء وعمل قمة وقاع لتشبع الشراء: 
***هنا يكون اتجاه السعر للأعلى*** 
- إذا علمنا مدى تذبذب السعر لفترة معينة فكلما اقترب السعر من أعلى قيمة لتذبذب العملة كانت فرصة تشبع شرائي أعلى والدخول في مرحلة بيع أقوى وأنجح ومثال ذلك: 
لنفترض أن لدينا عملة تذبذبها لفترة 10 أيام كان بين 100-200 أي أن القمة عند 200 والقاع عند 100؛ فكلما اقترب السعر من القمة وهي 200 كانت فرصة التشبع أعلى والبيع من هنا أقوى.  
2. تشبع البيع وعمل قمة وقاع لتشبع البيع: لن يختلف كثيرا في الشرح 
****هنا يكون اتجاه السعر للأسفل**** 
- إذا علمنا مدى تذبذب السعر لفترة معينة فكلما اقترب السعر من أقل قيمة لتذبذب العملة كانت فرصة تشبع بيعي أعلى والدخول في مرحلة شراء أقوى وأنجح ومثال ذلك: 
لنفترض أن لدينا عملة تذبذبها لفترة 10 أيام كان بين 100-200 أي أن القمة عند 200 والقاع عند 100؛ فكلما اقترب السعر من القمة وهي 200 كانت فرصة التشبع أعلى الشراء من هنا أقوى. 
*****مثال على الكيبل وسعره 1.6430 وتذبذبه خلال 10 أيام كان بين 100-150 في الإتجاه الصاعد ومؤ شر الإستوكاستك يشير إلى تشبع شرائي فمتى أدخل بيع؟ وما هي أأمن نقطة للدخول؟
هل هي عند 1.6430؛ 1.6480؛ 1.6530 أم 1.6580؟******* 
الإيجابه حتركها لكم.... 
ونسأل الله التوفيق للجميع

----------


## أبوسلطان

مشالله فكره ابداعية ....اول مره اقرا الموضوع

----------


## hamad911

مستر دولار هل حدث تحديث للموشر 
هل من جديد للموشر  واعداداته

----------


## hamad911

يا اهل الخبره هل من جديد لهدا المؤشر

----------


## hamad911

> التحديث الأول للمؤشر 
> - إضافة خيار تحديد الهدف يدويا والأستوب لوز يدويا
> - عمل تعديل بسيط لتحديد دقة الأهداف بشكل أكبر بحيث يعتمد على فريم 1 دقيقه لقراءة الشموع وتحديد الهدف عند تحقق التقاطع  
> أرجو أن يقوم بتجربة المؤشر الإخوه وإرفاق الملاحظات  
> بالنسبه لتحديد نسبة النجاح و الربح نحتاج إلى دقة أكثر لإختيار أفضل الإعدادات ما هي في رأيك ؟

 مستر دولار هل حدث تحديث للموشر 
 هل من جديد للموشر واعداداته

----------


## MR.dollar

> مستر دولار هل حدث تحديث للموشر 
>  هل من جديد للموشر واعداداته

 حاليا آخر نسخه للمؤشر هي المرفقه في الموضوع 
بالنسبه لإعدادات المؤشر ففكرة المؤشر أساسا قائمة على أنه سيقوم بالبحث عن الإعدادات بنفسه ولا تحتاج إلى فقط لتغيير إعدادات تحديد فترة الإختبار حسب ما تريد

----------


## صاحب قرار

طيب اين الاكسبيرت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Robo_Coder

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير

----------


## rapiallah

هل تم برمجة اكسبرت للمؤشر

----------


## خيبر

السلام عليكم 
تحية الي اعضاء وادارة المنتدى العريق 
واخص بالذكر الاستاذ: MR DOLLAR
جزاه الله خير الجزاء
دائما كنت ابحث عن مؤشر يتوافق مع انعكاسات الشموع عثرت على بعضها ولكن لم اجدها ناجعه 
في محرك البحث وعلى صفحة هذا المنتدى وجدت هذا المؤشر وعليه توقيع الاستاذ :MR Dollar
بعد وضح المؤشر على الشارت وتغيير بعض الاعدادت وجدت توافق عجيب مع شموع الانعكاس يأتي تقاطع المؤشر الذي لم يخذلني قط 
وافضل فريم لهذه الاعدادت ( ربع ساعة)  
اتمنى تجربة الاعدادت 
وفي الختام اشكر الاستاذ: MR:Dollar
على كل ما يقدمه

----------


## erfan059

فكرة رائعة أستاذ أسامة  
هل تم تطبيقها على مؤشرات أخرى ؟ وهل تم تصميم إكسبرت لها ؟

----------


## AHMED.ALJRAH

جاري التجربة
شكرااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## ahmedfahmy

هل حد يعرف ما هذا المؤشر . ومن وين احصله؟

----------


## طارق_ماضى

السلام عليكم أستاذ/ أسامه (مستر دولار)
بحسب ما فهمت من الفكرة الأساسية للموضوع أنها أقرب ما يكون الى أنظمة الذكاء الصناعى ولكن بمجال إختبار محدود (1000 شمعه كما تفضلت) وهنا برز سؤال الى ذهنى .. كيف يمكن تسجيل نتائج الإختبار على قيم المؤشر وكيف يمكن ان نعطى المؤشر المجال لإسترداد أخر القيم التى حققت نتائج جيده من الملف الذى سيتم تسجيل نتائج الإختبار فيه؟
فى الحقيقة انت أوعزت الى بفكرة غاية فى الأهمية ولكن ينقصها الإجابة على أسئلتى لأن تغيير قيم المؤشر برمجيا ليست بالأمر الصعب

----------


## طارق_ماضى

زوايا جان ... ابحث عنها فى الغالب موضوعاتها تكون باسم "الزوايا السعرية الزمنية" وهو موضوع جيد ويحتاج الى تأنى فى دراسته لفهمه

----------


## طارق_ماضى

هذا المؤشر من برمجة أخونا / مستر دولار

----------

